# Easy to mount decent tires



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

Looking for tires that are easy for my lady friend to get on the rim. Any suggestions?


----------



## Broomwagon (Mar 12, 2002)

*Easy to Mount Clinchers*

Checkout this thread that I started a couple of weeks ago.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/wheels-tires/tight-clinchers-260147.html

Since then, I purchased a pair of Michelin Lithion 2 tires of which I was able to mount onto Ksyrium SL rims without tools...yep, that's right, just used my hands.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Another thing to keep in mind is that the first time is the hardest. Most tires are easier to get on and off in future. So if you install the tires for your friend initially, and then she has a flat or something later on, it'll be easier for her to deal with herself than it was for you putting them on.

At least, with kevlar-beaded tires. Steel, probably no difference.


----------



## arndogg (May 13, 2009)

in my experience, the hutchinson fusion 3's are easy to put on. No tools required. They were mounted on old Ksyrium elites, fulcrum 5's and kinlin 270's without a hitch. But then again, it might not be the same with other rims. the rim plays a part in tightness as well. heat up the tire in the clothesdryer or oven for a bit before install, if you have to.


----------



## B2 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Depends on rim just as much as does the tire*



dwgranda said:


> Looking for tires that are easy for my lady friend to get on the rim. Any suggestions?


I've used Continental GP's on Ksyriums in the past without tools (easily). When using the same tires on Campy Neutrons I thought I might break the tire levers it took so much force.


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks for the rec's so far. Just by chance I put a Schwalbe Stelvio I had lying around to ride her bike on the trainer and it was super easy compared to the Continental gatorskins I had.


----------



## Broomwagon (Mar 12, 2002)

I've found that earlier Continental GP4000 tires were easy to mount without tools, even when new out of the box. However, the current generation GPs seem to be slightly smaller as several shops have told me. I've broken a tire lever trying to mount one. I took it to a shop to have them mount and they broke two Pedros levers before getting the tires on. And one wheel had the tube pinched by the lever, so had to start all over again. I'm just lucky I never had a flat. I took a chance on the Michelin Litheon 2 tires and they mounted easily without tools.

I had trouble mounting the GPs on Reynolds DV3KC carbon rims as well as Mavic Ksyrium SL wheels.

Good luck.


----------



## tdietz87 (Apr 19, 2011)

I have brand new Conti 4000s' and changed my very first tire 2 days ago. When mounting, just grab the tire from behind and roll it until it pops on. No tools needed, in fact I tried with tools and found that to be impossible. Just rolling with hands was easiest.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

dwgranda said:


> Looking for tires that are easy for my lady friend to get on the rim. Any suggestions?


One thing nobody mentioned is the types of rim (wheel) shape, and I believe it has a huge affect.
I used to have pretty easy time putting the GP 4000S on my the Hed3 and Fulcrum Zero Wheelset, but little harder time on Kinlin XR-300 and Edge rims......


----------



## gpcyclist25 (Mar 22, 2011)

Schwalbe Ultremo ZX. Very easy to put on. Can be done with hands only if you're clever.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

dwgranda said:


> Looking for tires that are easy for my lady friend to get on the rim. Any suggestions?


Easiest I've ever personally come across were Vittoria Rubino Pro Slicks. Pretty nice tire for the money, too.


----------

